# Fair educational poster about goats



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Are fair is coming up and we need to do this years educational poster. So I'm wonder what do you think the general public (non goat mostly) need to learn about goats? We show meat goats and get asked a lot (Who eats goat meat? or How do you cook it?) So a poster showing meat cuts with different recipe for each cut. But I worry it would be to graphic for some people. So what is your pet peeve, that one thing that makes you get on your soapbox that non goat people say about goats. Thank you for any suggestion. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The biggest thing that really ticks me off is that most goat ignorant people insist that they will eat anything! I can't remember how many times I have been asked if the really eat tin cans :angry:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a legitimate question but "Is she pregnant?"
And we all know lots of Boer does have basketball size bellies after kidding.

For meat how about a poster stating that over 70% of the world's popluation consumes goat meat? 
And how low in fat, cholesterol, higher in protein & iron compared to any other meat?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The different breeds and what they are for.

List all the dairy goats and a picture is possible, (Milk Cheese and all the goodies) Pygmy goats, (pets), Market goats Boer (meat), and Fiber goat Cashmere, Angora and Pygora goats for Fiber.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i did one with many dairy breeds, including pygmy, boer and angora and put a "goat Facts" on it like how theyre picky, how they were one of the first domesticated animals, over 70% eats goat, goats milk is good for lactose intolerant, and terms like Buck = uncut male, doe, kid, wether.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i did a comparison chart one year on goat meat compaired to beef chicken prik and fish, showing proteine levels cholesteral levels and fat levels. It was a big hit. I kind of made a display out of it, with other posters showing cuts of meat the commen parts of the world where they eat goat meat and some recipes.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey sparks do you have the link to that chart, i'd like to use that on my display this year.. good idea!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.barebottomranch.com/goat_mea ... table.html
http://www.conwayfamilyfarm.com/Adobe/G ... arison.pdf
http://www.bakersacresranch.com/Goat%20 ... Chart.html
here is a few that have some different things on them. You can play with them and pick ut what you want.
beth


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 I like that idea it's what I was thinking about doing. I was thinking about handing out a recipe flier. Thank you for the help. I saw a poster from boer juction. It was a diagram of a goat show the different cuts with arrows going to a recipe for that cut of meat I thought it was very informational but worry that it wood bug some people. Shelly


----------

